
A tutorial for making Twitch-like video chat app on iOS - dosh
http://blog.sendbird.com/tutorial-how-to-build-a-twitch-like-video-chat-app-in-10-minutes/
======
dosh
Hi guys! I'm John, co-founder of SendBird. We've just released a tutorial for
building twitch-live video chat app. Let me know your thoughts! :)

